# Pointersupply.com rfi



## dickera (Feb 24, 2012)

Wondering of anyone has ordered from pointersupply.com an if so did you have any trouble? I ordered on 6/26/12 and have not received anything and can't make contact with the company by phone or email. Any info?


----------



## KrisC (Jul 27, 2012)

I wish I would have read this 2 weeks ago. I order a colar and a lead from them 2 weeks ago and the order still says "Awaiting Fullfillment". I can't reach anyone by email nor phone. I wish i could cancel and order from somewhere else but i am afraid this one will come in sometime in the future. Have you received your order yet?

KrisC


----------



## dickera (Feb 24, 2012)

I have not received anything and still can not get a hold of anyone. I am begining to think its not going to come and chaulk it up as a loss. If you hear of anything please let me know and I will do the same. Thanks


----------



## KrisC (Jul 27, 2012)

I will surely let you know but I think I will give up also and place another order with someone else. I am thinking about trying gundogsupply.com. I will let you know how it works out.

KC


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I've never used pointersupply, but I have used gundogsupply several times. They are top-notch.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Lion Country is great too.

http://www.lcsupply.com/


----------

